# Number or s6's in the US



## Audi Heere (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone know, i have searched for a LONG time and still can't find out how many UR-S6's are in the state, anyone know?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Number or s6's in the US (Audi Heere)*

I think around 3000 urS4/S6 were in the US. Doesn't exactly answer your question, but you now know it would be less than that.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Number or s6's in the US (Audi Heere)*

From my understanding the production numbers are low for the S6. After 1995.5 the car continued to have an OBD1 port, US mandated OBD2, which is waviered to be in the US. So its up to the state to have it pass local inspections. I also understand that the car was sold in Canada up until 1997. Check S Cars I thought I read the number runs by year there. Just can not find it now.


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Number or s6's in the US (URSledgehammer)*

I don't know about sedans, but there were only 137 avants imported


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Try writing Audi. I wrote them a letter regarding my 96 UrS6 to determine how many were imported for that model year and they did some research and got back to me that were only 106 cars imported for 1996. That would be all of NA as well considering that they weren't sold in the US after 95.5


----------

